#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Браун М. Танец 17 жизней

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Открытый мир" вышла новая книга: *Браун Мик "Танец 17 жизней. Невероятная и правдивая история 17-го Кармапы Тибета"*.

М., Открытый мир, 2008
Формат: 84 x 108 1/32
Тираж: 3000 экз.
432 стр., мягкий переплет

Необыкновенная история поисков и обнаружения реинкарнации 17-го Кармапы Тибета, полная жизни и драматизма, написанная совершенно беспристрастно, в жанре журналистского расследования. Мик Браун проехал тысячи километров, взял интервью у сотен людей, чтобы по кусочкам собрать эту увлекательную историю, показывающую, что политика всегда остается политикой, независимо от того, где разворачивается действие, и поведать о всепобеждающей силе подлинной духовности, которая выше любых политических игр. Автор дает равные шансы обеим сторонам давнего спора о том, является ли общепризнанный Кармапа истинным перевоплощением своего предшественника, ясно и подробно излагая все аргументы за и против.



Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/509

----------


## Ондрий

Интересно Браун М. за большевиков аль за коммунистов? (С)
)))))

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Целиком книгу еще не успела прочесть, но, судя по всему, автор доказывает, что Ургьен Тинлей - истинный Кармапа.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Книга с цветными иллюстрациями.

----------


## Вова Л.

Хорошая книга. У меня, правда, не все главы были, но те, что прочитал - очень интересные и поучительные. Всем рекомендую.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> не успела прочесть, но, судя по всему, автор доказывает, что Ургьен Тинлей - истинный Кармапа.


А что еще от автора можно было ожидать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

Спасибо за тему, книгу заказал.
На Bolero.ru при получении сертификата на 100 руб. книга обходится в 382 рубля при оплате наличными, вместе со стоимостью почтовой доставки - это существенно дешевле, чем на dharma.ru

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

книга *Танец 17 жизней. 
Невероятная и правдивая история 17-го Кармапы Тибета* 
*Браун      *  цена : *  375,00   руб* 
издательство: Открытый мир (все книги издательства)
дата выхода: август 2008
ISBN 978-5-9743-0124-7  страниц: 432; 
Аннотация 
_Необыкновенная история поисков и обнаружения реинкарнации 17-го Кармапы Тибета, полная жизни и драматизма, написанная совершенно беспристрастно, в жанре журналистского расследования. Мик Браун проехал тысячи километров, взял интервью у сотен людей, чтобы по кусочкам собрать эту увлекательную историю, показывающую, что политика всегда остается политикой, независимо от того, где разворачивается действие, и поведать о всепобеждающей силе подлинной духовности, которая выше любых политических игр. Автор дает равные шансы обеим сторонам давнего спора о том, является ли общепризнанный Кармапа истинным перевоплощением своего предшественника, ясно и подробно излагая все агрументы "за" и "против"._ 
http://www.books.ru/shop/books/607460

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Необыкновенная история поисков и обнаружения реинкарнации 17-го Кармапы Тибета, полная жизни и драматизма, написанная совершенно беспристрастно*, в жанре журналистского расследования. Мик Браун проехал тысячи километров, взял интервью у сотен людей, чтобы по кусочкам собрать эту увлекательную историю, показывающую, что политика всегда остается политикой, независимо от того, где разворачивается действие, и поведать о всепобеждающей силе подлинной духовности, которая выше любых политических игр. Автор дает равные шансы обеим сторонам давнего спора о том, является ли общепризнанный Кармапа истинным перевоплощением своего предшественника, ясно и подробно излагая все агрументы "за" и "против".


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11966

----------

